# I socialized Beowulf with a dead snake! Do dogs normally do this:



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I took Beowulf for a walk and came across a freshly dead snake near the curb of the street. I figured it would be good for Beowulf to "meet" the snake since he's never seen one before and he's timid around new sights, sounds and smells. I assumed he would sniff it and back up, or just sniff it and move on, but instead he decided to sniff it and then flop on his side right on top of it. He was rubbing the side of his neck all over it again and again. He'd stand up over it, then flop back down and repeat the "marking" and scent transfer. I've never seen a dog do this before. Why did Beowulf do it? 

I know Nara has done something similar in an area of grass or weeds, but never on top of a living (or dead) creature. She's found areas of tall grass or clovers and she'll roll around on her back and lay in it or eat it, but Beowulf was specifically rubbing his neck on the snake's body on the concrete street. Anyone care to explain? Is this a normal dog trait/behavior? I know people have told me that Beowulf has no wolf in him, but as he grows and gets older, he looks more wolfish and acts less doglike (at least based on my dog experience)...haha.

Such a strange little man, but I love him nonetheless!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

All of my Border Collies have done this in the past, with dead rabbits, badgers, anything really. I try not to encourage it...Not too fond of the dead animal smell.

I'm pretty sure it's normal canine behavior.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Kills his scent and takes on the scent of the potential prey animal - very normal!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, my dogs love to roll in dead animals.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's interesting! LOL.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agreed about the dead animal thing.

HOWEVER...I would say snakes are one of the few things you WANT your dog to be scared of. I would never socialize a dog to like them! Maybe it's because I grew up in the land of rattlesnakes, but I've actually done training courses specifically designed to make your dog book it if they come across snakes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have seen dogs play with dead things  It seems like normal dogginess. I agree snakes are not something you want your dog to be friendly with.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

my completely retarded chihuahua acts the same way with earthworms. It's like retard heaven when it rains here because a million earthworms make their way on my porch and my chihuahua goes nuts. I knew it was a scent thing but find it very entertaining because it's like she's squishing the poor worms to their death.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDElsa said:


> HOWEVER...I would say snakes are one of the few things you WANT your dog to be scared of. I would never socialize a dog to like them! Maybe it's because I grew up in the land of rattlesnakes, but I've actually done training courses specifically designed to make your dog book it if they come across snakes.


I strongly agree with this. I don't want my dogs to be happy and comfortable playing with snakes.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for not socializing with snakes....(I actually happen to like snakes - but you don't want your dog thinking snakes are a toy)

And yes, rolling in dead things is normal dog behavior. Doesn't mean he's a wolf. Chances are, he's not...

So glad my dogs don't have the opportunity to roll on dead animals. Yuck


----------



## Dmoseley (Oct 28, 2010)

I own a corn snake he is by no mean's a threat to even a small child but my black lab molly was licking him while I was holding him. But then again there's not "too" many snakes around my place.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Beowulf has scent rolled two more times since meeting Mr. Snake. One time was in the forest behind our house. There was some goop on the base of a large tree. His neck and fur smelled terrible, so I'm not sure what it was or how much I approve of him scent rolling, even if it is natural for them. The next time was on a walk in our neighborhood. He found something in the road that looked like puke, and started rolling in it. Yuck! 

I wonder why my other two dogs have NEVER done this (but I'm so glad!).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't get close enough to snakes to find out the answer to that.

However, Jax did do the drop, roll and squirm on a bully stick at the pet store. The owner of the pet store was dying with laughter. She'd never seen a dog do that with a bully stick.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Some dogs like to get dirty and others don't. Molly is kind of a clean freak, and my cousin's lab isn't


----------

